# RMI und serialsieren



## schuetzejanett (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

muss in einer rmi app ein paar objekte vom server zum client schicken, die objekte sind selber klassen, welche als primitiven datentypen, anderen komlexen objekten und arraylists bestehen. kann ich denn diese objekte so einfach serialisieren und sie verschicken zu können. oder wie mache ich sonst den zugriff auf diese objekte.

Brauche das deshalb weil mein server auf die datenbank zugreift, und die ausgelesenen daten dann in ein responese objekt steckt, was je nach anfrage halt beliebig komplexe anwendungen enthält


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

alle Objekte, die serialisierbar sind (Interface implementieren) 
und nur primitive Datentypen und/ oder andere serialisierbare Objekte enthalten 
(z.B String, Array, Collections, andere eigene Objekte),
lassen sich serialisieren und übertragen,

was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## schuetzejanett (20. Jun 2007)

ich habe mal ine einem artikel gelesen das sich objekte mit arrays bzw arrayliste nicht so einfach serealisieren lassen, jedenfalls nicht indem man nur dahinter schreibt implements seriazible. Und wollte jetzt noch mal nachfragen ob das stimmt, oder ob da irgendwas falsch in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

warum stellst du die Frage dann nicht im ersten Post und lässt mich rätseln..

naja, was irgendwo irgendwann mal steht, kann man schwer widerlegen,
dazu kann zumindest ich also nix sagen


----------

